# Fridg Not Cold



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well I got everything ready to go for our trip, but the fridg is not getting cold. The freezer is working fine. I know it was fine two weeks ago. Any ideas?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't know of any reason the fridge would only work on the freezer. I don't believe they have separate cooling loops but it seems unlikely since it's a pretty simple system. I have noticed that when I start mine the freezer gets cool pretty quickly but the fridge takes a bit longer, especially when it's hot out, but if I give it time it works well.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

If the freezer is getting cold, the lower refrigerator will eventually cool off. Some have purchased little battery operated fridge fans to circulate the air. Others have bought fan units for computers and wired them in to serve the same purpose. On mine, when the freezer is cold, it usually takes several hours to get the fridge down. Then of course opening and closing the door to load the perishables introduces some hot air too. I've heard where some people will freeze water in containers and then put the containers in the fridge to pre-cool it. I think if you'll wait a little while, the temp will go down.
On another note, that lake in your sig pic. Is it Carlyle or Shelbyville? Just curious, formerly from Macomb


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just give it a little more time, with an empty fridge you open it to see if it is cold and the air may not feel that cold but it is cooling. Place a thermometer in there and just look at it when you open the door, don't trust waving your hand around in it to see what the temp is. The temperature should be between 34 and 38 degrees F.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Just give it a little more time, with an empty fridge you open it to see if it is cold and the air may not feel that cold but it is cooling. Place a thermometer in there and just look at it when you open the door, don't trust waving your hand around in it to see what the temp is. The temperature should be between 34 and 38 degrees F.


Holy Smokes!! You like your fridge COLD! Thats barely above freezing! Mine has a readout on the front and usually holds 46. I think that is what a house fridge is normally set to as well.

We do freeze water jugs and put them in there, but remember, the fridge is a big insulated cooler, so the more cold stuff you put in it, the quicker it will cool down.

After I know it has started up, we load it up and go. Always at about 46 by the time we arrive.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> Just give it a little more time, with an empty fridge you open it to see if it is cold and the air may not feel that cold but it is cooling. Place a thermometer in there and just look at it when you open the door, don't trust waving your hand around in it to see what the temp is. The temperature should be between 34 and 38 degrees F.


Holy Smokes!! You like your fridge COLD! Thats barely above freezing! Mine has a readout on the front and usually holds 46. I think that is what a house fridge is normally set to as well.

We do freeze water jugs and put them in there, but remember, the fridge is a big insulated cooler, so the more cold stuff you put in it, the quicker it will cool down.

After I know it has started up, we load it up and go. Always at about 46 by the time we arrive.
[/quote]

46 is too warm to keep food safe from food-born bacteria. 45 is the absolute minimum.

34-38 is the goal to shoot for. Trust me, I scored 100% in my food microbiology exam when I was a restaurant GM.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Airboss said:


> Just give it a little more time, with an empty fridge you open it to see if it is cold and the air may not feel that cold but it is cooling. Place a thermometer in there and just look at it when you open the door, don't trust waving your hand around in it to see what the temp is. The temperature should be between 34 and 38 degrees F.


Holy Smokes!! You like your fridge COLD! Thats barely above freezing! Mine has a readout on the front and usually holds 46. I think that is what a house fridge is normally set to as well.

We do freeze water jugs and put them in there, but remember, the fridge is a big insulated cooler, so the more cold stuff you put in it, the quicker it will cool down.

After I know it has started up, we load it up and go. Always at about 46 by the time we arrive.
[/quote]

46 is too warm to keep food safe from food-born bacteria. 45 is the absolute minimum.

34-38 is the goal to shoot for. Trust me, I scored 100% in my food microbiology exam when I was a restaurant GM.
[/quote]

What he said plus even if I was not worried about spoiled lunch meat, 46 is too warm for my beer!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't worry about a thermometer, I just buy a few cans of Bud and when the mountains turn blue I know my fridge is working and by then all the work and stress has built up and I need one of the cold beers, then I put more in and wait and see if the fridge is working again and when the next batch is cold enough I start all over again


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Northern Wind said:


> Don't worry about a thermometer, I just buy a few cans of Bud and when the mountains turn blue I know my fridge is working and by then all the work and stress has built up and I need one of the cold beers, then I put more in and wait and see if the fridge is working again and when the next batch is cold enough I start all over again


Isn't it Coors that has the mountains? I say to hell with the mountains, give me Busch!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

SDCampers said:


> Don't worry about a thermometer, I just buy a few cans of Bud and when the mountains turn blue I know my fridge is working and by then all the work and stress has built up and I need one of the cold beers, then I put more in and wait and see if the fridge is working again and when the next batch is cold enough I start all over again


Isn't it Coors that has the mountains? I say to hell with the mountains, give me Busch!
[/quote]

Your right its Coors, but it still works for me, as long as its the Canadian version with real beer inside!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

46 degrees! Holy smokes.







Food can spoil above 40 degrees. You won't enjoy camping much if you spend all your time in the bathroom!









To make your fridge cool down more, move the little slider (on the far right cooling fin) UP to the top. (Mine is all the way to the top and it cools to 36 degrees overnight. On a hot (90+ degree) day, it hovers at 40, unless we get in it too often.

That's why we carry a small 46 qt. cooler and ice for drinks, fruit, and other stuff we may need during the day. (We eat a lot of lunches at rest areas and picnic areas in the national parks.) We can have cold drinks, etc, without getting in the fridge.

PLEASE *PLEASE*, *PLEASE* look into getting your fridge to cool to below 40. Outbackers don't let Outbackers get ill!.

Mike


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

OK, sorry I havent had a chance to reply. The fridge DID cool off but it never took that long in the past. The thing that worried me was the plates were still warm after an hour or so. I did move the slide up and that may have helped out. I would not have been happy with a big ol' cooler sittin in there. Everything else went great over the weekend except for the storm on friday while towing. Even I am smart enough to get off the highway in 70MPH winds. The air show was better than I expected but I think the Harrier trumped the blue angles. Ok Im a former jarhead but even the crowd went nuts at the end of its stint. Anyway thanks for all your help, I knew this was the place to go. That pick was actually taken in Michigan at the rally in 06'. Oh, by the way. Stayed in the OB last night too. The air in the house was not working when I got home from work yesterday. Its was about 92in the house. Off we went to the club and stayed in the OB for the night. Got the part and fixed the air this morning. It was 96 out today so thank the lord it was nothing serious.(Or expensive)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------

